# Where do you get your lamb



## PrairieGeek (Jun 3, 2019)

This is a topic that has driven me positively mad for a few years now.  I live in SD. A land full of livestock.  We have a great butcher shop in my small town. But they don't carry fresh cuts of lamb.  They have to order it in frozen.
Here's the irritating part.  Right here in my area is one of the best producers in the country. Van Well farms.  But I can't get fresh cuts here.  WTF?

So I am curious for those of you that are in my boat.  Do you just get it in frozen?  Do you order online and have it shipped fresh packed on ice? 
I am dying to try some old persian recipes that I have come across with loin chops marinated in a yogurt mixture but finding good cuts is proving to be quite a quest.


----------



## Sandpaper (Jun 3, 2019)

Really sorry to hear about that!  It's everywhere in SoCal - my local grocery store carries fresh chops and shoulder and Costco carries fresh boneless legs.  I don't cook it much, so haven't gone looking for other cuts.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm particularly lucky leaving here in RI.Being Armenian and having a large Armenian community in Providence and throughout Mass lamb is very easy to come by and we have plenty of mom&pop ethnic markets around here.In many cases if I'm lazy I just buy pre-seasoned/marinated and just throw it in the smoker.The larger supermarkets do carry it but doesn't compare to the quality in the smaller ones.

Amazing that you have places that raise lamb but you can't buy it fresh locally.I guess your best bet is to order online and have it shipped fresh but that can be damn expensive.Maybe Omaha Steaks or someplace similar when there's a sale?

I found this place online:
https://www.shepherdsongfarm.com/


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 3, 2019)

Costco usually has a pretty big selection of lamb. Local supermarkets carry leg or chops during the holiday season. Seems like almost all of it says product of Australia though


----------



## sandyut (Jun 3, 2019)

Costco is almost all Australian...which seems like a massive carbon footprint for a meat grown the in US a fair amount - various cuts.  But they have it.  Not opposed, but that is a long way to ship-I assume its been frozen.

my butch has whole legs and will bone them for me on request.

Kroger has some Simple truth boneless cuts (they are smaller and I dont think they are whole legs - or the lambs are very small).


----------



## pabeef (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm  on the other boat we have raised lambs for years  And now at least 3 go in the freezer ever year. 
You probably won't see a lot of fresh lamb @ the butcher shop because they don't sell it fast enough to keep it fresh. My best suggestion  would be to find a producer in your area and get a lamb from them to be cut up to your specification.  Or contact your extension office  they my have a lead or go to the county fair and look to buy one from a 4-H or FFA  member


----------



## Boocephus (Jun 6, 2019)

I've seen it for sale around here at the local farmers market. Maybe that's a possibility for you?


----------



## Polka (Jun 13, 2019)

Like alot of things supply AND demand.  Sometimes the supply is available, but if there is no demand, there is nothing offered.  I get mine from local walmart, and it is usually breast (think brisket + ribs) most of the year, at about 2.70 lb, too.  Local Kroger doesn't carry -- no demand to have it in the case, or even in the freezer section.  Albertson's and others seem to carry seasonal.  But, I'm in East Texas.  Larger cities might have things available since there would be more demand there.  I would find a local source, and buy whole or half; or raise your own, if you are able?  My uncle back in Kansas raised good sheep, some race that tended to throw twins -- a brown, speckled faced variety or cross.  (Any idea which?)  He butchered several for himself, my grandparents and my folks (his sister), because it wasn't available any other way.  After sold and slaughtered, all was shipped out to the coasts -- demand.  Mighty tasty stuff!!


----------

